# Berry Bag and Harness By NORTHWEST????



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

So Rex,
I know we breifly discussed this before, but since Owyhee (?SP) is defunct, we have no manufacturer of berry bags. I did eventually find a pair to use, and also ended up buying a saddle (with butt strap) so that it could be worn by my goat. My question/suggestion would be....Could you manufacture a berry bag harness? If not on a large scale, could you make them special order? 
In my case, my goats go to schools and nursing homes. It kind of takes away from the petting experience having a saddle on the goats back. I don't want them pooping in the facilities, but I am not always there to teach about PACKgoats, I am there to just let the goats be pet and talk about goats in general. I have been asked to bring the goats to a highschool as PACKGOATS. And in that case, the saddle (and NAPgA flyer) was sufficient. But not always the case.
My thought is, *if you can create a harness system (similar to what horse bun bags have) that will allow the goat to wear a berry bag without a entire saddle set up*, that would be great. It would allow for me to give more exposure of goats to the general public. There is no better way to promote goats than to introduce them to kids and use them as theraputic critters. I can't do that if they poop everywhere and its no fun with a goat you cant pet due to the saddle.
So with that said....Can you help? 
If I wasn't very clear, feel free to email me.

[
Thanks


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of the recent visits to a school my goats did. They were taken from my phone so they are kinda bad. Good enough to brag with though   
[attachment=0:2ji4dm66]Birch and kids.jpg[/attachment:2ji4dm66]
[attachment=1:2ji4dm66]Kids and Coffee.jpg[/attachment:2ji4dm66]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed reply Jessica, I wasn't sure of the most tactful way to explain the situation.

Greg at Oywhee and I had some verbal agreements, which I still honor, in which I told him I would not make berry bags. Not knowing if he is planning to start up again I am hesitant to ignore my word to him and start manufacturing them. Depending on how things shake out, Berry Bags may be a future item at Northwest.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Rex,

With Owhyee certainly now out of the picture, are you offering these? 

Or do you know of anyone else that is doing so, or have construction plans for them? 

It seems a bit silly to me, to be honest, but we have goats entering a parade and the organizers have insisted that the goats not leave droppings. Our alternative is a sweeper I suppose.

Brian


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

These decorative wine corks would be perfect! File off the vine leaves and they even look like they have goat berries on them! :lol: 
[attachment=0:2ppq6c4o]wine-corks.jpg[/attachment:2ppq6c4o]

Sorry... that was utterly useless, but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha ...if only!!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Brian, 
I have two that you can borrow for the parade if that would help you. I would need them back because I occationally get a similar request but would be happy to let you use them for your event.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you very much for the offer ... we have a dozen goats probably, so in the end we decided to just have a roving sweeper walk along behind. We are outfitting one of the goats with bucket panniers and using him to carry. Good way to demonstrate what they are there for ... hopefully we can keep straight which one has the poo and which one has the candy we'll be throwing to the spectators!! :shock:


----------

